# Samsung F1 going bad?



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 5, 2010)

My samsung f1 1tb is making a random clicking noise.  99% of the time it doesnt do it.  It mainly does it on boot and shut down.  Should I be worried?  Its still under warrenty.  


Ive ran the dos base Hutil from there website it had no errors.  

Ive ran hd tune disk checker with no errors 

SMART is saying the drive is fine.


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2010)

Check in Windows Power Management and make sure the drives aren't automatically being turned off. That will usually cause a clicking noise when they are accessed after being shut down.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 5, 2010)

its only my primary drive,  will that shut down too?  its set to shut down after 30min


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> its only my primary drive,  will that shut down too?  its set to shut down after 30min



I would set it to never turn off. Use it a while and see if the clicking still happens. If it does startup an RMA.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 5, 2010)

Install HDDlife Pro program and check it's vital signs through SMART monitoring. If the program is saying that health is critical or is reporting any subsystem as failing, backup the data fast and replace the drive. These programs are quite accurate, though they aren't almighty and they only warn you before the inevitable happens. Once it does, it's too late. But at least knowing that end is near is sometimes more than enough.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 5, 2010)

tried out that progy.  Im not big on free trial then must buy for full feature type deals when samsung, seagate and western digital have there own more reliable type stuff for free.  there is also hdtune which has pretty much the same features. the main problem with that program is for the free version,  the drive in question must be hooked up to the #1 slot.  my primary drive was in the #3 sata slot so I couldnt even test it with that progy.

on a positive note.  I got my 2x 1.5tb seagate barracudas LP's today.  Im gonna transfer all my important stuff to one of them and save that drive incase i run out of space again.  Now my media rig has 6tb's of space!!

Another thing I forgot to mention,  the drive in question is a 1tb but its partitioned to 60gb for the primary and the left over for storage.  would that cause any of this?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Feb 6, 2010)

its the power saving option,  mine started doing it all the time (clicking) when i installed windows 7  and i tried every test i could to find errors and the drive was fine, turned off power saving and no more clicking


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope having the drive partitioned should not cause the problem. I have the same drive actually 2 of them in raid1 and have not had any problems with mine. I would do what eRocker said and set it to never turn off. I've had them for about 8 months now. Fixing to change everything to a SSD drive bought 2 of the Intel X25 60gig brand, going to put them in Raid and put one of the samsung drives for storage and games.....


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Feb 6, 2010)

i just sold mine and no i never heard the clicking noise. if it goes often its done por's ( haha accent ). usually you hear it on a startup but as other members mentioned is a good idea.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

its quite possible to be the power setting. even the OS drive can power off, since so much is stored in ram in vista and 7.

If it clicks with power saving off, use hard disk sentinel


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah never clicks with the power off only on boot up and shutdown.  I rarely turn that rig off tho.  Im not gonna stress on it too much.  I might hear it click 3-4 times on boot and its not in any order.  just random here and there clicks.  Im backing it up on my seagate right now and ill use that last when the rest of the drives fill up. I have it the power off option set to never now.  Ill try a shutdown when its done backing up.  its moving 730gb right now and says it should be done in 3 hours.  not too bad on transfer speeds.  I wish I got the f2's tho.  I likethe green drives.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 6, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> tried out that progy.  Im not big on free trial then must buy for full feature type deals when samsung, seagate and western digital have there own more reliable type stuff for free.  there is also hdtune which has pretty much the same features. the main problem with that program is for the free version,  the drive in question must be hooked up to the #1 slot.  my primary drive was in the #3 sata slot so I couldnt even test it with that progy.
> 
> on a positive note.  I got my 2x 1.5tb seagate barracudas LP's today.  Im gonna transfer all my important stuff to one of them and save that drive incase i run out of space again.  Now my media rig has 6tb's of space!!
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention,  the drive in question is a 1tb but its partitioned to 60gb for the primary and the left over for storage.  would that cause any of this?



The program is freeware after it expires. Some mostly non essential features get disabled, but stuff that you need will remain functional.


----------



## wiak (Feb 8, 2010)

i use HD Tune and ActiveSMART 
HD Tune Error Scan is exellent to find drives that have crapped out, if you get errors there you must RMA the drive


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 13, 2010)

well i broke down and bought hd tune pro.  I figure with 6tb in one rig it would be a good idea.  
the samsung in question is getting a ultra dma crc error warning and said it has to do with the cable.  I replace the sata cable and its still there.  then the other samsung says im getting spin cycle retry warning.  now when I run the older hd tune free,  there are no errors for these drives but there are spin cycle retry errors on my seagates but no errors on the seagates in the pro.  wow none of these programs and matching.  when I run seatools the seagates come back as fine no errors.  when I run the samsung estool i get no errors on the samsungs.  only good note is my western digitals have no errors in anything.  remind me never to by a different brand again.  Ive trusted them for years and now know why.

im not sure what to do with the drives.  seagates are working great but have no warranty,  samsungs are still under warranty but im not really sure there is anything wrong with them.  Ive got 2 WD 1tb greens coming,  one to replace my wd black 1tb and one to replace the ticking 1tb samsung.  I would hate to rma it just to get it back the same drive and waist money on shipping.

Now the only reason im gonna replace the black is because of heat.  should I just keep it in there and replace both samsungs?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Feb 13, 2010)

i would trust what the manufacturers program tells you and not a 3rd party.  thats all they will use and send them back if they pass.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks i figured as much,  so i can assume the drives are fine.  im still tempted to leave the black in there and take the samsungs out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

I have read through all the post here and I don't think there is anything wrong with your drive.  All those warnings are just warnings not actual errors.  My SMART shows warnings for all my drives since day 2 of owning them, I tend to ignore it since the same program says it is operating within expected values.

Have you checked the case.  The slot the drive is in may simply be a little loose.  The click may be the drive simply vibrating and banging the case on occasion.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

the only warnings to really worry about, are bad sector counts. Thems the scary ones.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 22, 2010)

clicking has stopped since I turned off the power saving option.

thanks guys.  Im pretty sure there is nothing wrong with my drives.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 22, 2010)

theres nothing wrong with the drives i have samsung F1 and F3s and they click do to power saving i had the sam issue tested all kinds of apps even did reformat before but they still clicked till i turned power saving off that and turning off auto defrag worked wonders in terms of the annoying clicking. ive had no issues after turning that crap off. those drives are fine its windows making you fret  in this case just like mine Microsoft needs a  for there OS making us pull are hair out when its just a false alarm


----------

